# Tool zum drucken von Sourcecode



## Zed (20. Okt 2008)

Kennt von euch jemand ein Tool mit dem schönen durckbaren Code generieren kann. 

Mir geht es darum das ich ne Menge code sinnvoll Drucken muss. Ich brauch eine Möglichkeit die Seite an mein 
Worddokument anzupassen (Ränder).

Der Code sollte wenn er nicht in eine Zeile passt sinvoll Formatiert werden. 

Ich könnte den code auch in word einfügen, nur da muss ich noch ziemlich viel Handarbbeit anlegen das er lesbar wird bei einer A4 Seite. 

Thx


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2008)

Mit Eclipse zB.

Darf man fragen wozu das gut sein soll?


----------



## Zed (20. Okt 2008)

Ich weiß das ich in Eclipse drucken kann. 

Es ist für eine Dokumentation die Gebunden wird. Die Doku hat ein bestimmtes Layout oben Rand 4 cm links 3,5 cm und unten 3 cm.

Wenn ich mit Eclipse drucke kann ich solche Ränder nicht einstellen bzw evtl. weiß ich nicht wo.


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2008)

Willst du JavaDoc drucken oder den Quelltext?

Beides wäre vollkommen sinnfrei auszudruckt... aber bitte.

Kenne da nix,  das letzte mal das ich einen Stapel ausgedruckten Quelltext gesehen habe war von einem PL1 Programm...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Okt 2008)

Latex

wobei ich dies ausser für eine Diplomarbeit auch für Sinnlos halte


----------



## Zed (20. Okt 2008)

Ist eine Diplomarbeit.
Aber Latex schließe ich aus da hab ich nicht den nerv für. Da formatiere ich lieber per Hand


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Okt 2008)

Zed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist eine Diplomarbeit



Würd ich eh in Latex schreiben....

In Latext so ca:


```
%importiere package
\usepackage{listings}

%setzte diverse Optionen
\lstset{numbers=left, numberstyle=\tiny, numbersep=7pt}
\lstset{captionpos=b, tabsize=6,basicstyle=\small, xleftmargin=4mm, xrightmargin=4mm}


%dann den Code
\begin{lstlisting}[frame=tb,caption={Dies hier ist mein Code}, label=lst:code]
public void foo(Kung foo) {
//bla
}
\end{lstlisting}
```

und voila

das package ist hier beschrieben

http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~berland/latex/docs/listings.pdf

EDIT:


> Aber Latex schließe ich aus da hab ich nicht den nerv für. Da formatiere ich lieber per Hand



Dann hast du was falsch verstanden. Latex formatiert. ist nicht wie Word oder so was WYSIWYG.
Schreibs hin kompilier und fertig. Keine Arbeit für Inhaltsverzeichnis, Abbildung/Tabellenverzeichnis...


----------



## Zed (20. Okt 2008)

Wenn man sich wirklich gut mir Word und den eigenheiten auskennt. Dann kann man perfekte Dokumente herstellen ohne sich Arbeit mit Inhaltsverzeichnis, Abbildung/Tabellenverzeichnis zumachen. Das sind 2 Klicks und ein Verzeichnis steht.

Ich hab mich mit Latex nie beschäftig darum mach ich lieber mit word. Ist ja nicht so das ich keinen Zeitdruck habe.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Okt 2008)

Die Probleme beginnen meist mit einer gewissen Grösse des Textes.
Aber jedem das seine.
Falls dich trotzdem noch packt:
http://drzoom.ch/project/dml/


----------



## tuxedo (21. Okt 2008)

Es gibt Tools mit denen du Java-Code für HTML aufbereiten (Syntax highlighting etc.) kannst (google weiß mehr)

Und AFAIK kannst du formatierten HTML-Output direkt aus dem Browser per copy&paste in ein Word-Dokument ziehen, wo du dann die restliiche Formatierung erledigen kannst´.

Ist zwar bedeutend umständlicher als mit Latex, aber funktionieren könnte es.

- Alex


----------

